# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Latin Alfabesi Turkleremi ayit?

## AlmÄ±la GÃ¶kTÃ¼rk

ETRüSKLER VE ROMA MEDENİYETİ 

İtalyan tarihçiler "Romalıların siyasi ve idari kuruluş şekillerini, ordu teşkilatını, altın işleme sanatını ETRüSKLER'den öğrendiklerini" yazarlar. ETRüSKLER'i Latinler'den farklı bulurlar. 
İtalya'da demir çağı ETRüSKLER ile Villanova bölgesinde M.ü. 1200'lerde başlamıştır. Latinler kendi medeniyetlerini ETRüSK mirası üzerine kurmuşlardır. 

Latinler ETRüSKLER'e TUSKİ (Tusci) derlerdi... Sonra bu kelime TOSKA olmuş, TOSKANA adı da ETRüSKLER'in yaşadığı yer için kullanılmıştır... Floransa TOSKANA'nın kültür merkezidir. 

Avrupa'da Karanlık üağ'ın etkisinden ilk kurtulanlar TOSKANALILAR olmuştur. RüNESANS'ı başlatan onlardır... DANTE, MİKELANJ, LEONARDO DA VİNCİ ve NAPOLYON hep Floransalı'dır. Yani hepsinde ETRüSK kanı vardır!.. Ayrıca şair VİRGİL, heykeltraş VULKA, İmparator SEZAR ve BüYüK İSKENDER de birer ETRüSK idi. 

Türklerin gizlenen tarihi gun geçtikce açiğa çikiyor. Haluk Tarcan çok onemli bir tarihcidir, bakın bizlere neler oğretiyor. 
Bu iki videolari izleyin çok şaşıracaksiniz. Italyanların Ataları Etrüksler Türkmü? Kullandıgımız Latin alfabesi Türkleremi ayit? 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x47...abecesi-1_tech

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x47...ces-2-son_tech

----------


## AlmÄ±la GÃ¶kTÃ¼rk

*Orhun abecesi ile latin alfabesinin benzerlikleri.
Göktürk orhun abecesi --->*

*Sözde latin alfabesi--->*


*Orhun abecesi ve yazi nasil icad edildi bir kaç örnek.*


*Göktürk haritasi --->*


*Mogolistanda Göktürk abideleri --->*


*Göktürk abidelerinden bir kac yazi.

GökTürkçe --->*
Bilge Tonyukuk ben özüm Tabğaç ilirige kılındım. Türk budun Tabğaçka körür erti.
*Türkiye Türkcesi çeviri --->* 
Bilge Tonyukuk ben kendim üin ilinde kılındım. Türk milleti üine tabi idi.

*GökTürkçe --->*
Türk Budun kanın bulmayın Tabğaçda adrıldı, kanlandı. Kanın kodup Tabğaçka yana içikdi. Tengri anca timiş erinç: Kan birtim,
*Türkiye Türkcesi çeviri --->*
Türk milleti hanını bulmayıp Cinden ayrıldı, hanlandı. Hanını bırakıp üine tekrar teslim oldu. Tanrı şöyle demiştir: Han verdim,

----------

